# rcasc history



## playtime (10 Sep 2003)

just wondering if anyone has any leads on subj topic and in particular relating to transport units (even the old wagoneer days)

all i have been able to find is the generic service bn history starting with the formation of the experimental service bn in the 70‘s

and it may be a stretch but is there any info on 154 transport coy?

cheers and thanks in advance


----------



## CSS Type (10 Sep 2003)

A good resource for the RCASC is the book, "Wait for the Waggon" by Arnol Warren. There is also a RCASC website at  http://www.capitalnet.com/~rcasc/rcaschm.html


----------



## a23trucker (30 Sep 2003)

"Logistics at War" "colated in the field" by Col MV McQueen exists in two volumes but are very rare. They are "An account of experience in movement and maintenance of forces in the field during the campaign of 1 CANADIAN CORPS IN ITALY 1943-44"

The follow on to "Wait for the Waggon" is : "The Last Waggon" by Col JD Murray. This work covers the period of history from the end of Warren‘s "Wait for the Waggon" thru until the last Tpt Coys took to the field in Sept ‘68. Their are additional epilogues that discuss‘ the  key players and where they ended up. There are even some references to the Service Battalions that took up the cause.

I have also seen a published history of 4 Service Battalion.

I‘m very interested in the Corp‘s history as well. Please let me know what you can find.

A McKay
a23trucker@hotmail.com


----------

